# Illinois early season!!!!



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Season starts tomorrow boys!!! Anyone else heading out? Been watching at farm a buddy can hunt and its loaded evey morning. Ill post pics asap just got a new computer and gotta get everything set up. Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't know where your at, but my part of Illinois has nothing. Staying home.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

springfield, IL after the 20.000 stoped at the lake earlier this year, there are geese every where. Alot of birds just stuck around. The farm ive been watchin has been loaded every day all day!  Cant wait gonna smack some doves in the morning then head out for a evening goose hunt.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Been seeing a few around, but no time to get out

:sniper: one for me


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds like fun, good luck. :******:


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

yep been waiting all summer doves early and than hopefully some big birds to end the day


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

been seein some around but no where to go here in central illinois


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Had a decent day at Canton yesterday, killed four. Should have killed more but the the party I was with had, what I thought, was too many decoys and way too much calling, family groups and all. Being a guest, just took it in and enjoyed. Still a great day to be out of the office. Did kill a banded bird, which, was the first time pulling the trigger on my new gun so that was kinda neat. Heading out this afternoon for some dove with my sons.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds great, good luck on the doves


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Went out yesterday afternoon to where Ive been seein all the geese and not a damn goose. :******: So I went out today to scout and the pond was loaded again. Whats the chances!! So were gonna try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sounds like my luck, only difference your seeing Geese. I can't even find Doves, there all over the roads but nothing where I can shoot.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

acduckhunt1382 said:


> Went out yesterday afternoon to where Ive been seein all the geese and not a damn goose. :ticked: So I went out today to scout and the pond was loaded again. Whats the chances!! So were gonna try it again tomorrow.


Sounds about right....they never seem to be where you think they will. Good luck next time.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

the dove season is probably over by far...its been way to cold they prolly just kept headin south...did get a chance to go out yesterday...saw one big flock of geese and 4 wood ducks..other than that nothin shootable...but we got a better place off the river today so well see


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

Went dove hunting sunday and monday and killed my limit south of bloomington on public land. The field has been killing 300 plus since the opener.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like fun, not much happening around my area.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like good shooting on the doves. Im hoping to get out this weekend for a goose hunt. Sure would be nice to knock a few down.


----------

